# question to knowledgeable expats in Mexico



## jamie (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you think Mexico is destabilizing? To some extent or any extent? Or in a pre revolutionary situation? 

Being a student of history and having once lived in Columbus, New Mexico and other places on the border, I am just curious.

Or is it business as usual, no worries?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Pretty stable here but it seems that you might worry about the USA.


----------



## jamie (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughtful reply.

I don't quess I'll worry anymore than anyone else about the U.S. since I don't live there. 

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize that what happens in the U.S affects Mexico and vice versa. 

Wrong forum, I suppose.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

business as usual-worry about bolivia in the american hemisphere.
did you ask the question so you could worry?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Try the new Lounge, down at the bottom of the forum. Bet you can find some first class worriers there!

I'd worry about Venezuela, myself.


----------



## jamie (Apr 29, 2008)

pedro said:


> business as usual-worry about bolivia in the american hemisphere.
> did you ask the question so you could worry?


I asked the question because I pay attention to things. And as I stated I was curious and wanted some feedback from people who are more knowledgeable than I am about Mexico. 

I don't care to worry about Bolivia either, thanks. 

Being ignorant of history and trends is fine if you want to go that way. I have no problem with it. 

If I were a "worrier" I doubt I would be where I am or have done the things I've done.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well I am not ex pat (just about to become one in a few weeks), but I think my opinion counts as I am mexican, living in Mx City at the moment, and I can tell you is just business as usual, as you probably know we had a major set back in 1995 with the Ejercito Zapatista, and then some major protests on 2006 when Andres Manuel Lopez Obrador lost the presidency. Now, on the economic side of things, that is a different matter, and since economy here is heavly affected by the US economy, problems are likely to arise if things don't get better in the US. However, the energetic reform that is being currently discussed by the congress is bringing new hopes since as you probably know 60% of the government's income come from PEMEX. Rest is from the taxes they suck out of us... hope it helps. 

Local news in case you want to see what´s going on now:

El Universal (politically inclined to center-right)
El Universal, el periódico de México líder en noticias y clasificados.

La Jornada (edited by the UNAM, 100% left)
La Jornada On Line — La Jornada

Best Regards,

Isabel


----------



## jamie (Apr 29, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks Isabel for your intelligent response and the links.


----------

